

Google Suffering Login Issues Across the Board - filam
http://www.berryreview.com/2013/10/24/google-suffering-login-issues-across-the-board/

======
Ironlink
This was sent out to the App Engine Downtime Notify group:

We experienced an issue with Google App Engine Open ID service starting at
2013-10-24 13:40 US/Pacific. Some users got a 502 error when attempting to
login to applications that use Open ID authentication. The problem was
resolved as of 2013-10-24 15:15 US/Pacific. We apologize for the inconvenience
and thank you for your patience and continued support. Please rest assured
that system reliability is a top priority at Google, and we are making
continuous improvements to make our systems better.

------
anthonymonori
I had troubles with my regular Google account as well, but only on my Android
phone. My first thought was to come on HN, but I did not see any news on it,
so I thought it was me only - looks like I was wrong.

